# Distfiles - How Big...



## JamesElstone (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi All,

I have a desire to put a copy of the /usr/ports/distfiles/ on an isolated and private LAN.  This is allows for a LAN wide repository of distfiles and the ports tree, but for each client on the LAN to compile the software for themselves.

Just scoping this now, but would like to know how much disk space would be recommended for an entire Ports Tree plus _all_ distfiles? (Excluding tmp / working dir make space).

I know there is the package path, but want to self-buildâ€¦

Can I also canvas views on the best way (lowest administrative overhead) to achieve this?

KR,

James.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 25, 2012)

Editted:

```
dice@molly:~> df -h
Filesystem                       Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
fbsd0/ports                      1.3T    277M    1.3T     0%    /usr/ports
fbsd0/ports/packages             1.3T    714M    1.3T     0%    /usr/ports/packages
fbsd0/ports/distfiles            1.3T    5.6G    1.3T     0%    /usr/ports/distfiles
```
packages currently contains a fully built desktop with XFCE and a few other bits and pieces.


----------

